

Porn Stars Want to Know: Why Did Facebook Delete Me? - lkrubner
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/08/02/porn-stars-want-to-know-why-did-facebook-delete-me.html

======
dozzie
Somebody has just realized that it sucks not to have control over their own
content. Facebook (or Google for that matter) provides _free_ service, so they
have pretty much total control over whom to refuse or withdraw the service.

